# collision in Bergen



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://gcaptain.com/seismic-survey-vessel-smashes-cruise-ship-bergen-video/

OOps!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy,m,yesterday.21:28;re:collision in bergen.a close call.great video.lucky no one hurt,thanks for posting,regards ben27


----------

